# Mangrove Jack Pear Cider



## BeardedWonder

Hi all,
I'm about to put down a pear cider for The Minister for War and Finance and was wondering if anyone has had any experience with the Mangrove Jack's Pear Cider.

What I'm specifically after is how dry or sweet the final product ends up being.

I'm planning on using raw sugar instead of dextrose, replacing some of the water with pear juice (maybe 6L, maybe more) and possibly replacing some water and sugar with apple juice, just for a more "cidery" taste.

But if the end product is already pretty good, I may ease off on some of my chicanery.

Cheers,

BW


----------



## Fossey

The kit has a little packet of sweetener which has quite an artificial taste but sweetens it up a bit. I made mine as per the kit but added 2 x kilo tubs of Goulbourn Valley sliced pears. I can't remember what the suggested amount of sugar was but I added 1.25kg of dextrose and half a kilo of Coopers brew enhancer 1.

The end result had more of a wine-ish taste, sweet but not sickeningly so.


----------



## BeardedWonder

Yeah, I was a bit worried about the sweetener.

What was your ABV after 1.25kg of dex??

I've yet to use brew enhancer, think I may have some from my Coopers kit somewhere. I don't quite understand what effect it has generally, is it worthwhile adding to a cider??


----------



## Fossey

Its basically dextrose and maltodextrin - so sugar and more sugar - my understanding is that the maltodextrin has some unfermentable sugars so gives a little residual sweetness and more head retention. This is probably more true for beer but I used it because I had it on hand.

With the 1.75kg of combined sugars, I estimated my ABV at 6.55% (OG 1060, FG 1010) so still in the cider range moreso than a wine.

While I don't hate it, I won't use kits again - sticking to all juice from shops until I can get hold of some decent fresh pressed stuff. I'll continue playing with ingredient combos, different sugars and yeasts and see what happens.

Getting 25L of juice is still a good $15 cheaper than a Mangrove Jack kit where I am anyway.


----------



## Screwtop

Made many of these, used many variations with a variety of juice and yeasts. For my taste (and the rest of the household) make as per the instructions (use dextrose) but add 3L of Woolies apple juice. Thats it, takes a month or so to be really good, the slight artificial flavour mellows.

Screwy


----------



## AndrewQLD

If you are making the MJ British series pear cider then Make the kit as per directions, it will be a semi sweet cider. These kits are really good and the pear cider is probably one of the best I have tasted and at $42.50 still a lot cheaper than a couple of cartons from the bottlo and just as good quality wise.
These kits don't come with a sweetener, only the newer cheaper range do at around the $24.00 mark.


----------



## HBHB

The extra sachet that goes in 2 days before bottling simply puts back aroma and flavour compounds that get lost out of the airlock during primary fermentation.


----------



## Fossey

AndrewQLD said:


> If you are making the MJ British series pear cider then Make the kit as per directions, it will be a semi sweet cider. These kits are really good and the pear cider is probably one of the best I have tasted and at $42.50 still a lot cheaper than a couple of cartons from the bottlo and just as good quality wise.
> These kits don't come with a sweetener, only the newer cheaper range do at around the $24.00 mark.


My mistake, my kit was $40 and the little packet was "Pear Flavour". For mine, it still gave a taste of something artificial.


----------



## AndrewQLD

Fossey said:


> My mistake, my kit was $40 and the little packet was "Pear Flavour". For mine, it still gave a taste of something artificial.


I know what you mean regarding the artificial taste, that's the pear flavour additive and it does seem artificial initially however after 2 weeks in the keg the flavours blended beautifully and there was no artificial flavours at all that I could detect.
I brewed one of these kits at Xmas and 10 people managed to drink the whole keg on xmas day and loved it.


----------



## BeardedWonder

Thanks for all the help guys!

Sounds like SWMBO will probably enjoy it as the kit stands.

I've been a bit gun shy of messing with the kit too much as it cost more than a tin of Brigalow from Big W. 

I think I may still throw in a bottle of apple juice to up the ABV a touch, but I think that's as far as I'll mess with the kit.


----------



## Fossey

AndrewQLD said:


> I know what you mean regarding the artificial taste, that's the pear flavour additive and it does seem artificial initially however after 2 weeks in the keg the flavours blended beautifully and there was no artificial flavours at all that I could detect.
> I brewed one of these kits at Xmas and 10 people managed to drink the whole keg on xmas day and loved it.


I still have the remnants of my brew started in September... I don't hate it but its not usually the first homebrew cider I reach for!!!

I've brewed a small batch - 4.5L - using 100% canned pear juice and dark brown sugar - now that I liked... was expensive for juice but worth it. Slowly building up cans for a full brew...


----------



## MattyFin

I've brewed this cider a couple of times, had two on the weekend of it too. To me it doesnt quite taste pear'ish, other people I have given some to seem to agree. Is it just me?
Even if you ad in some apple juice that'll still get fermented dry by the yeast from my experience, how did the addition of pear juice or slices go? Make any real difference?


----------



## Fossey

MattyFin said:


> I've brewed this cider a couple of times, had two on the weekend of it too. To me it doesnt quite taste pear'ish, other people I have given some to seem to agree. Is it just me?
> Even if you ad in some apple juice that'll still get fermented dry by the yeast from my experience, how did the addition of pear juice or slices go? Make any real difference?


The small batch I mentioned wasn't with the kit - it was all juice and pear halves.

I haven't made a kit without the pear slices so can't compare. 

I would suggest tasting the brew before adding the flavour to see if you think its needed or not - something I didn't do at the time.


----------



## Wolfman

BeardedWonder said:


> Hi all,
> I'm about to put down a pear cider for The Minister for War and Finance and was wondering if anyone has had any experience with the Mangrove Jack's Pear Cider.
> 
> What I'm specifically after is how dry or sweet the final product ends up being.
> 
> I'm planning on using raw sugar instead of dextrose, replacing some of the water with pear juice (maybe 6L, maybe more) and possibly replacing some water and sugar with apple juice, just for a more "cidery" taste.
> 
> But if the end product is already pretty good, I may ease off on some of my chicanery.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BW


Where do you buys these in Melbourne?


----------



## BeardedWonder

@Mattyfin: just got back with some apple and pear juice, and a tin of pear juice, which I'm going to add to the brew. I'm wanting the apple juice to add a bit of kick, boost the ABV a bit, then hopefully the pear juice will add a bit of flavour and sweetness (for SWMBO). So hopefully that will give it a bit more pear-i-ness. Otherwise, she can just backsweeten it with pear juice!

@Fossey: Thanks for that tip about the sweetener. I usually taste my hydrometer samples (why should the sink get all the fun??), so I'll keep that in mind before whacking it in.

@Wolfman: I bought this one while I was living in Moorabin, from Australian Home Brewing. I think it's the DFO for www.licourcraft.com.au, 24 Eskay road, Oakleigh South. HUUUGE selection of kits and stuff PLUS it wasn't too far from home.
However, I've just moved house to Port Melbourne and Prof Google sent me to another branch of Australian Home Brewing in Richmond, 143 Church st. I was there recently getting a new FV and they had a pretty good selection of beer stuff, but I didn't look for or notice any cider stuff. 

Dunno if they'll deliver stuff bought off their website, don't see why no though.

Seeing as how I"m pretty new to all this, I haven't had a chance to shop around at other shops or websites. I'm sure there are other places out there that stock it.


----------



## earle

I've made a couple of the apple version of this cider. The samples I taste while bottling taste a bit of the artificial sweetener but once it's carbed and chilled its fine. No extra sweetness required. I've had the pear version off keg at the lhbs made straight to recipe and it tasted fine with no extras as well.


----------



## langaandy

I just tasted the first bottle of my most recent batch.

It was a mangrove jack pear kit with 6.25L of pear juice, 6L apple juice, 500g sugar and US-05. Would have to look it up but it came to around 7.2%. And I did add the pear flavouring

I jumped the gun as this batch is only about 2 weeks old but its not bad, can't wait to give it a go at a month old. Is also not yet carbonated properly, but meh, not a biggie

I like my cider to be a bit sweet so I used US-05 to keep it a bit higher, it also gives it a nice clean finish.

And I know people will say it would have been cheaper to go all juice, the apple juice was leftover from something else and it's not easy for me to source fresh juice cheap.( I know I could use shop bought but I like mj kits better)


----------



## BeardedWonder

Well, put this sucker down today!
Added 3L of Apple and Pear juice as well as a 850ml can of straight pear juice. Sample from the hydrometer tasted like juicy meth (if meth amphetamine tasted like juice, that is...). So hopefully it will retain enough sweetness for SWMBO.

Guess I'll find out in about a month!


----------



## BeardedWonder

langaandy said:


> I just tasted the first bottle of my most recent batch.
> 
> It was a mangrove jack pear kit with 6.25L of pear juice, 6L apple juice, 500g sugar and US-05. Would have to look it up but it came to around 7.2%. And I did add the pear flavouring


Yeah, I think mine will end up that strong as well. But that's okay. Nothing wrong with a pants-dropper cider.


----------



## BeardedWonder

So I took my first Hydrometer reading of the cider today and I am a bit concerned.

The sample smelt off. Like fruit left in a lunchbox over summer holidays off.
The fluid in the FV looks clear, there is no dodgy scum on the top, the sample looked clear as well and, oddly enough, tasted FANTASTIC.

I'm a bit worried that the yeast have stalled, as I've been having trouble keeping the temperature above 17c over the last three/four days. But I don't know if that would necessarily be the cause of this funky smell.

I still have to add the 'pear flavouring' so I'm wondering if that was included into the kit to help mask some funky aromas and I've just made things worse by adding extra pear juice.

Has anyone else had a similar issue?? Whether with the Mangrove Jack's pear cider or any other cider??

Cheers,

BW


----------



## surly

Hey BW, I recently made a very small batch of pear cider from the canned supermarket pear juice. I also added some ginger as an experiment.
Mine was only in bottle for 2 weeks before I tasted it. Had a very sour, unpleasant smell. Tasted sweet and peary with a nice ginger warmth. I am hoping the bad smell goes with time. Will crack another bottle in a couple of weeks and see.


----------



## manticle

Early days for both of you.

Bearded wonder - was it anything like sulphur/egg? That is common and can come from a lack of nutrients. Usually it dissipates given time. Otherwise consider the fact that you are essentially fermenting fruit product so to smell like fermenting fruit is par for the course. It will come good with time.


----------



## BeardedWonder

@Surly: Good to know it's not an isolated event! 

@Manticle: now that you mention sulphur, it did have a bit of a sulphur _wang_ to it. Considering that it tasted pretty awesome, I was pretty sure it was just a result of fermenting fruit. But I was a little scared that it was an issue that began with an off smell.

I'll just do what is most difficult and leave it all alone.


----------



## BenLister

Fossey,

You mentioned using canned pear juice and dark brown sugar, what was the ratio of juice:sugar that you used?

I would like to try a 70% Pear, 30% Apple combination and adding some canned strawberries in with the mix.

Also, I have recently made the Mangrove Jacks Pear cider, Whilst I like the flavour, it is still borderline too sweet with the added flavouring. It does age nicely though.

Cheers,

Ben


----------



## Fossey

BenLister said:


> Fossey,
> 
> You mentioned using canned pear juice and dark brown sugar, what was the ratio of juice:sugar that you used?
> 
> I would like to try a 70% Pear, 30% Apple combination and adding some canned strawberries in with the mix.
> 
> Also, I have recently made the Mangrove Jacks Pear cider, Whilst I like the flavour, it is still borderline too sweet with the added flavouring. It does age nicely though.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Ben


Here's my brew notes…

1 Dec 2012 - 1715 hrs
1 Gallon Batch

200g dark brown sugar
1 kg of Pear halves mashed in 
own juice
1 tsp yeast nutrient
Topped up with canned Pear 
juice (4.5 x 850mL cans used)
5g pectinol
EC-1118 yeast rehydrated

OG - 1065

7 Dec 2012
Stopped bubbling. Racked off fruit and lees. 

SG - 1010

Topped up with 850mL can pear juice, 5 g pectinol, 7g malic acid, 
1/2 tsp vanilla essence, 1 cup apple juice (apple juice used as no more pear on hand).

15 Dec 2012
Stopped bubbling again, left to age.

11 Feb 2013
Cold crashed

16 Feb 2013
1010 after crash
Backsweeten / prime 3/4 cup pear juice conc.
1024 after backsweeten / prime.

29 March 2013
First taste of final product, PASS!!!


----------



## evildrakey

I do a version of the Mangrove Jack Pear Cider.

I use the concentrate from the pack, then jack that up with 16L of Coles/Woolies Apple juice.
I add a decent yeast mutrient, 5g of Malic Acid, and CY17. I find the CY17 drops out a bit quick and seems to give a decent mouth feel.

If I'm feeling dirty I'll backsweeten in the keg with Bickfords Peach Tea Cordial or Bottlegreen Elderflower Cider to give sweet flavoured ciders.

It gets the SWMBO and friends hammered in short time...


----------



## Anthony.R.M

Interesting opinions in this thread so far, so thank you.

MJ Pear is my second attempt at brewing and i've kept it as th kit instructed. I'm at day five of the fermenting process.

I'm considering throwing in some pear slices as a few people have recommended or blend uo the pears to a puree. Any thoughts which would be better for a true pear flavour?


----------



## AndrewQLD

Anthony, I would brew the kit as the kit suggests and not make changes until you know what the final results of the kit are, then add pear or whatever to your next batch if you feel more flavour is required.


----------



## Anthony.R.M

Thanks mate. I'm sticking to the kit for my first two brews but reading everyone's great ideas on the forum is inspiring me to be a bit creative.


----------



## Edgebrew

I recently brewed a batch of that mangrove pear cider. I love it. I only put in half the flavour satchel though. I didn't want it to end up too sweet like a rekordaling (spelling?). I'll do it again.


----------



## Natdene

I found out this arvo that they will be releasing a mixed berry kit next week, I will be trying that one!


----------



## whatwhat

Natdene said:


> I found out this arvo that they will be releasing a mixed berry kit next week, I will be trying that one!



Just put one of these in the keg today. Have to say that it tasted very very dry compared to the apple or pear kits that i have done before. So dry i back sweetened the lot with sugar free cordial (its what i had). Has any one tried this mixed berry one yet?

Im hoping its not sour and operator error?


----------



## manus

Has anyone tried the Strawberry and Pear one? Thinking about brewing this as a means for my GF to look at the brewing as a positive thing and something that benifits her as well  She hates beer, and know she likes the Strawberry and Pear Kopparberg Ciders so just wanting to know if these are similar in taste?


----------



## Natdene

manus said:


> Has anyone tried the Strawberry and Pear one? Thinking about brewing this as a means for my GF to look at the brewing as a positive thing and something that benifits her as well  She hates beer, and know she likes the Strawberry and Pear Kopparberg Ciders so just wanting to know if these are similar in taste?


Manus, I have one kegged now for a party on the weekend. I think it is sweet and taste similar to the Kopparberg, my wife liked it and I will give somemore feed back after the party. I will take a pic when I get home to show the colour


----------



## Doug2232

How did the Strawberry and Pear go Natdene??

Looking at making this week for the mrs


----------



## sp0rk

I bought my Mrs a strawberry and pear MJ kit for chrissy, she finally brewed it up and kegged it 2 weeks ago now
The instructions weren't the clearest and she accidentally put the flavouring pouch in at the start of the ferment, instead of 2 days before kegging
it's a little sulphery and isn't as fruity as I'd imagine it would usually be, also not bright pink like the pack says (I'm guessing fermentation scrubbed out the flavour and colour)
However it's still quite nice, she's been adding a little splash of diet rite cordial to it in the glass to bring the sweetness back up


----------



## Natdene

Doug22 the results from the party were mixed. Most of the girls liked it, but some said not sweet enough?, and some said it tasted a bit too much like beer??, most of the guys who tried it loved it, it was sweet enough for me and it is nice and refreshing with a few ice cubes on a hot summer day. I will be doing it again, so easy for good tasting cider


----------



## PurpleHaze

HBHB said:


> The extra sachet that goes in 2 days before bottling simply puts back aroma and flavour compounds that get lost out of the airlock during primary fermentation.


 I know this post is old.. but are you referring to the artificial sweetner that comes with the Magrove Jacks Pouch as the (extra sachet)

I am about to bottle the Mangroves Ginger Beer and i'm worried it wont be very sweet..

The starting OG was 1.041
and atm is currently 1.012
(after 3 weeks @ 20-21 degrees in a fridge contrlled by an stc-1000 temp controller)

Used Nottingham Yeast (which I liquidfied)
& Steeped 300 grams of diced ginger.

Def tastes like ginger but may not be sweet.

Should I ad the artificial sweetner and then bottle a few days later?


----------

